# Scrapie tags in Dairy Goats? Are they necessary?



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

Okay. So I got my first registered goat last year. I was totally overwhelmed and didn't know much (pretty much still don't). My Nubian doeling came tattooed and I have her papers, etc. However, apparently in my district and state shows, scrapie tags are required. I do not want to tag my goat. I haven't seen a single goat who has won at the ADGA National Shows with an ear tag. Does an ear tag make them ineligible to show with the ADGA? I have researched and researched and most sources say things vary by state. The rules sheet of my state show says goats must have scrapie tags. If there is a way for me to avoid her getting tagged, I would want to go that route. Her tail has no tattoos so there is space for another one if a so-called "scrapie tattoo" could be done/approved. Could I get a vet to sign off on a paper clearing her of scrapie? Has anyone showed a dairy goat in both 4-H/FFA/District/State shows and the ADGA shows? My state is Louisiana and if anyone knows their specific rules (and/or loopholes to tagging), please share some wisdom. onder:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Her ADGA tattoo is her scrapies tag. It ties her to breeder and premise. ADGA is a registry that works with USDA on this and is approved by them as a responsible reporting registry. 
Your best bet would be to call and talk to your state veterinarian.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

What Goathiker said. A registered goat does not need a scrapie tag, the tattoo is the tag. Because I have some bucklings/wethers that I am not registering, I have the tags that have my ADGA tattoo as the number.

I learned a lot when I called the USDA and spoke to the woman who handles the scrapies tag part of the program. She was a wealth of information!


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

Great info! Thank you both lots!


----------

